

Ask HN: When did you write your first commercial code? - davismwfl

I am just curious, the first code I wrote (was in C) that was commercially available in a product was released in 1989.  When was your&#x27;s?  What language and what do feel as changed since you released your first code?  I am really curious especially from the HN community.
======
wglb
My first code was written in 1966 as part of an academic research project for
control system stability analysis, especially applied to power system
stability. Some version of this Fortran II code survives to this day. I am
sure that it has been moved to a much later version of Fortran. So while it
was not a commercial project in the usual sense, it was used to help with some
important decisions, such as where to locate Fermilab.

Next large project was in assembler language on the Sigma 5 computer, doing
real-time data collection of ECG data sent in analog (3 channel FM) from
hospitals across the US. It was an interrupt-rich environment.

~~~
davismwfl
That is awesome. I learned fortran early and it was one of the first languages
I learned. So much of the first programs I wrote were about controlling
something or calculating some result.

~~~
bigiain
I was still maintaining Fortran code at a gig I left in 1995...

------
ada1981
I sold my first software internationally at age 9 in 1990. It was Virtual
Journal 1.0 by PunkProductions; was sold as shareware for $2 and was built in
HyperCard. I recieved checks from all over, the last one I recall getting was
years later from Denmark. It was a password protected, unlimited page
journaling app. That was the same year I was almost expelled from Belle Valley
Elementary in Erie, PA for spreading a virus across the entire district
network. My next release was AOLRover - an AOL "hell" program built in
OneClick. My most recent, is [http://PRMatch.com](http://PRMatch.com) \- a new
platform for publicity gettin'. Fun question, thanks!

------
IvyMike
This may be stretching the definition of "commercial", but in 1986, Run
Magazine published this game I wrote. It was written in C64 BASIC and the code
fit on a single screen (40x25).

[http://www.gamebase64.com/game.php?id=12367&d=39](http://www.gamebase64.com/game.php?id=12367&d=39)

They sent me a T-Shirt. Still counts.

~~~
stevekemp
I used to get free badges and t-shirts back in the late 80s for submitting
POKEs for games, giving you unlimited lives, etc.

I did a lot of that kind of hacking on the Spectrum machines back in the day,
cracking the loader/protection, decompiling the games, and working out the
fewest bytes that needed to be changed to keep the lives/energy/bullets/etc.

Beyond that I shared a lot of freeware tools in the DOS days around 1992.
Simple utilities to undelete files, and that kind of thing.

From there I think my first fulltime job, working at a compiler company was
around 1998.

Happy times :)

------
byoung2
I launched Ziggles.com, a comparison shopping engine for books in 1999 from my
dorm room at UCLA. It was written in Perl, and had as much style as Craigslist
does. The scraper was one big jumble of regular expressions, but it worked
well. There are much better tools out there for scraping, thankfully.

------
JoeAltmaier
After University, I wrote code for Convergent Technologies in San Jose. It was
as part of the OS team, a thing called CTOS. All in PL/M and x86 assembler.
That language was so close to the processor chip, it had pointers (based
variables) exactly as complex as the asm addressing modes and no more. It had
exactly one move intrinsic that used REPNZ MOVS. It had types that
corresponded to the bus width only.

I kind of regret all the brain cells I still have dedicated to that arcane
stuff.

------
clamprecht
I wrote some freeware apps when I was 17 in 1989 for QuickBBS, but I guess
those weren't commercial. I think the first code I was paid to write was a
config tool for some anti-virus software for the US Air Force in San Antonio,
TX (!). It was written in C for DOS (using the CXL library). The Air Force
didn't have a clue that I was an up and coming phone phreaker, hacker, and
many other bad things :) My first paid full-time programming job was to write
a voice-response system for a bank (again in C for DOS) using dialogic-
compatible voice cards (Rhetorex, if I recall correctly). This was the first
time I had been exposed to a state machine (I hadn't studied computer science
yet).

What has changed? Wow, what hasn't changed? Back then, a hacker's wet dream
box might have been a Sparcstation running SunOS or later, Solaris. I always
thought I would have to eventually learn Windows programming, but somehow I
managed to avoid it (being in prison from 1995-1999 helped in this regard - by
the time I got out, Linux was well-accepted).

~~~
davismwfl
That's awesome. I have a dialogic card still to this day. Of course it is just
collecting dust now, but up until about 5-6 years ago I was still writing code
to work with them. Cool hearing from someone else who has done some of that in
the not to distant past.

I don't think you missed a ton with Windows. I spent 10 years working in it
(writing code for products) and finally went back to *nix and have loved
getting back to it.

------
lbearl
Apparently 2003, my mother and I decided to start a website. I found it on the
internet archive, it is terrible. Granted I was only a teenager and had no
idea what I was doing.

[0]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20031124063021/http://www.theplu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20031124063021/http://www.theplunderpalace.com/)

~~~
davismwfl
I don't know anyone that doesn't look back on stuff we did earlier and be like
wtf was I thinking. Even when it worked and was decent, we just learn so much
along the way.

------
therealgoat
I wrote my first lines of commercial code as an intern at a little company
called DataStax in Austin, Texas. I was just coming off my freshman year at
UT. I had no idea what I was doing but the people there were fantastic and
helped me learn a ton (shout out to Tyler Hobbs). It really kicked off my
career. This was like 3 years ago.

I was specifically writing some python code for OpsCenter, their Cassandra
management tool. It was pretty cool since it was essentially my first exposure
to python, and really my first exposure to working in the industry. My code
went out with their 2.1 release and knowing that someone somewhere was running
a part of what I wrote was pretty cool.

That "little" company got really really big now! They just recently raised
$106mm and are doing really well. I'm quite happy for them and glad they gave
me the opportunity so early on.

~~~
davismwfl
Wow, that's one hell of a way to get your feet wet. Congrats, I think it is
just awesome when you get to work with super talented teams that are making
stuff happen.

------
teh_klev
For me it was 1986 and it was a specialised paper stock control system for a
commercial stationers. It was written in dBase III+ and compiled to an exe
using "Quick Silver", one of the early dBase compilers. Not long afterwards we
started using Clipper. I was aged 19 and a half :)

~~~
davismwfl
Wow there is something I haven't heard in a long time. dBase. I remember it
and Alpha 4, both just seem so arcane but really served a purpose.

~~~
teh_klev
I still have copies of Clipper code I wrote in the early 90's on one of my
archive disks (a "multi-user" help desk system which ran on DOS 6 PC's
connected to a Novel 3.12 network). I sometimes go back an look at it just for
the nostalgia :)

I really loved knocking out Clipper code, you could get a lot done very
quickly and Clipper was a solid superset of dBase. Around that time I also
wrote most of my code in an editor called Brief [0] which I sometimes pine
after.

>both just seem so arcane but really served a purpose

I guess it depends on your age, but dBase, Clipper, FoxBase etc were hugely
popular. FoxBase (or FoxPro as it laterly became know as) was kept alive and
kicking by Microsoft and used to ship with Visual Studio (.NET althoug FoxPro
was still a COM based language). Rick Strahl (a moderately popular .NET
blogger) still maintains a chunk of FoxPro code [2].

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brief_(text_editor)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brief_\(text_editor\))

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_FoxPro](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_FoxPro)

[2]: [http://west-wind.com/wsdlgenerator/](http://west-
wind.com/wsdlgenerator/)

------
chrisbennet
1985: I worked for a map company. I wrote applications to plot typographical
maps using a big plotter among other graphics work. When I started, we were in
the loading area complete with a garage door. I remember it was pretty cold in
the winter. It was all C or perhaps C++.

------
ArkyBeagle
The first thing I wrote was on an HP3000 minicomputer in 1985. It was an
installer for the product I was working on.

You coped one executable from 9-track tape. It then installed the package from
9-track, then you entered numbers used to calculate database sizes.

I don't recall any reported defects.

The product was a text search package that used MSWord, WordPerfect and raw
text files. We also added "relevance trimming", a basic MapReduce. The
algorithm was specified in a book that was written in the 1950s or 1960s. I
checked it out from the library.

We wore ties.

------
Gracana
My first commercial project was actually fairly recent. I'm not really
employed to be a programmer, but we happened to have a project that required
some stuff beyond PLC control. I wrote a C# program to interface with
measurement computing DAQ hardware on a machine with a 200PSI air tank, 2x 2"
dump valves, and a 10" diameter air cylinder. Bang! The safety systems were
hardwired; my program could only charge and fire it once it was armed at the
control panel.

~~~
davismwfl
That's awesome, not that I don't love creating web systems, but something
about controlling physical items in our world to me is just so cool. Sounds
like you had fun and that is usually the most important part to me in any
project.

------
iurisilvio
It is not exactly commercial, but I was 12 (2001) when I first sold some IRC
bots. I started charging something like $10, had no idea I was able to make
money from it. One of these bots was used for long time.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
I won't count the BASIC examples that went in our product manuals, so the
first code I wrote that went into a product would have been for a 6809
embedded controller for a tanning bed. Written in C and was probably in '91 or
'92.'

~~~
davismwfl
Embedded systems are still cool to me. Takes some serious thought to do
everything as efficient as possible without failure. I remember writing C and
having 256kb to fit everything in.

To this day I still watch ram usage more than anyone else I know except some
others I know who have done embedded work.

------
legacy2013
2009, I was a freshman comp sci major at a startup trying to get experience. I
wrote some SQL and VB.NET code for a proof of concept web service. Turned out
someone sold it and some major companies are using it today....

------
rafekett
2010, python (wxpython to be exact, the Python version IIRC was 2.5). pretty
fun, I think the biggest development since then is the degree to which the
browser has improved as a platform for development.

~~~
davismwfl
Totally agree. The browser improvements really have changed development a ton.

------
_0ffh
First paid code I wrote was in C in 1990. It was custom made machine control
software on an embedded controller, so no product release as you'd imagine in
the consumer market but strictly b2b.

~~~
davismwfl
That's awesome. I am teaching my son who is 16 now how to do some basic
controller coding. I think it is an awesome skill to have and is a neat way to
"see" what your code can do in the physical world.

------
ohwaitnvm
In 2008, Aaron P. from UrbanDictionary let me pair with him for a few weeks at
the end of the summer. We used Rails and some JS and did TDD, which is pretty
much the same thing that I do today.

------
serioussecurity
2011\. I set up my university's authentication & authorization system.
Kerberos, shibboleth, webauth. Had to write some glue in perl. I was a
sophmore...

------
vlad
End of 2003, start of 2004.

[http://angel.co/spoof-proof-software](http://angel.co/spoof-proof-software)

------
beebs93
My first commercial code was in 2010 during my internship where I spent ~2
days styling a few forms with non-SASS CSS in Eclipse.

...yeah, I know.

------
xmpirate
My first code was an ICT solution for a social enterprise (NGO). I was 18 , a
freshman and wrote the application in Rails. I'm 20 now :)

------
dvt
2003 (I was 17); did some back-end work for
[http://www.darkthrone.com/](http://www.darkthrone.com/)

------
JosephHatfield
Sold my first code in 1979. It was a collection of APL routines to solve
optimization problems for the NMSU Physical Science Laboratory.

------
kasey_junk
I wrote a Perl web app in 2000. Before that I wrote some grant based VB & c++
in 1999.

------
erichmond
1996 - Perl - Online Abstract Submission System @ 17

------
pwestphal
1981 in Fortran

------
smutticus
What is meant by 'commercial code'? I have never heard this term before.

I have never written code and sold it. I have written a lot of code which is
part of business process, and no doubt still running.

Do I count the code I wrote for my friend's BBS in 1993? That might be the
first code I wrote which was useful to someone else. Or should I count the
first code I wrote that someone paid me to write? That would be much later in
1999.

Or should I count the code I wrote to help me run my own business in 1997?

Is it possible for an open source developer to never write any commercial
code? Has Richard Stallman ever written commercial code?

~~~
teh_klev
> What is meant by 'commercial code'? I have never heard this term before.

It's a fairly common term and broadly speaking means code that ends up being
used by an organisation and was most likely paid for in some way.

~~~
davismwfl
That is how I understood commercial code and how I meant it as well.

